# Craftsman Green Touch Up Paint



## Wangsly (Aug 13, 2017)

has anyone found a touch up paint that matches the Craftsman Green from the late 90s era yet? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Wangsly, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would try contacting Sears Parts Direct. You will need your model number.......


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I checked with Sears Parts and see that part #150020 is polo green and it will suit for 90's model.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/part-number/150020/0071/917.html


----------



## Wangsly (Aug 13, 2017)

exactly what I was looking for, thanks


----------

